# Off Projection Resolution



## Krink (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, so the theatre I'm working at has a Panasonic D5600 projector ceiling mounted. When projecting a clone monitor from an xp laptop. The problem is, after setting the resolution to 1024x768, the images are coming up highly pixellated as if at a very low resolution. I've used other computers for input and have had the same effect. The input from the computer is all VGA going into RGB1 in the projector. I think it has to have something to do with a projector setting but I can not figure out what would cause this directly from the manual. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cpf (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried any higher/lower resolutions?


----------



## Krink (Jul 11, 2011)

cpf said:


> Have you tried any higher/lower resolutions?


 Yes, but only some were accepted. And then, though the primary monitor changed accordingly, the input resolution on the projector would read only as 800x600.


----------



## cpf (Jul 11, 2011)

Can the laptop do a 2 screen non-cloned setup? Sometimes the graphics chip can play games with the image when it's outputting the "same" signal to different devices.

If not that, you could try a factory-settings reset on the projector to clear out any obscure tweaks that may be messing it up. Beyond that, who knows, have you tried a different cable?


----------



## Krink (Jul 11, 2011)

cpf said:


> Can the laptop do a 2 screen non-cloned setup? Sometimes the graphics chip can play games with the image when it's outputting the "same" signal to different devices.
> 
> If not that, you could try a factory-settings reset on the projector to clear out any obscure tweaks that may be messing it up. Beyond that, who knows, have you tried a different cable?


 I've extended the primary instead of cloning it, but have had the same effect. The factory setting reset is probably my next move. The cable is fine and has worked before and is also working fine on other monitors and projectors. But I'd also like to know if anyone else has ever had this problem.


----------



## JohnHartman (Jul 11, 2011)

Krink said:


> I've extended the primary instead of cloning it, but have had the same effect. The factory setting reset is probably my next move. The cable is fine and has worked before and is also working fine on other monitors and projectors. But I'd also like to know if anyone else has ever had this problem.



Do you have another laptop to check if it is an issue with the laptop card. The other thing to try is to output to the projector only and see what resolution the laptop will support. It sounds like it is an issue with the output card. What is the laptop?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 12, 2011)

I assume that you have a home run between the projector and laptop. I recommend that you have the projector on, and to the correct input before you turn on the laptop. Sometimes when the initial connection is made, it can find the possible displays, but when they are powered up before being connected, that information is not passed along and the display card will only assume the lowest resolution.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jul 12, 2011)

Krink said:


> Hey, so the theatre I'm working at has a Panasonic D5600 projector ceiling mounted. When projecting a clone monitor from an xp laptop. The problem is, after setting the resolution to 1024x768, the images are coming up highly pixellated as if at a very low resolution. I've used other computers for input and have had the same effect. The input from the computer is all VGA going into RGB1 in the projector. I think it has to have something to do with a projector setting but I can not figure out what would cause this directly from the manual. Anyone have any ideas?


 RGB1 on that projector is BNC connections make sure you read page 27 29 32 in your manual http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_3325.pdf to make sure you have it set to RGB and NOT AUTO and that on the Advanced menu it is set to XVGA. My guess is you have one of the settings incorrect

Sharyn


----------

